# Printing individual "Index" cards using Microsoft Publisher ... to be continued...



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

I'm not sure if this is a printing problem or a software problem, but here goes:
I used Microsoft Publisher to design an index card. I have 200 index cards to print now and I can't get the printer (Canon imageclass d320) to print them. I have tried printing them as "envelopes" because there is no "index" card setting, and that will not work. I also tried running them both directions (horizontal and vertical). The manuel says it will print index cards, but I'm wondering now if they are the kind that are on one sheet (like you print business cards).


----------



## Bowshi (Nov 25, 2006)

Does it do this to anything you try and print or just the index cards?
If it won't print anything, are you sure you have the right printer selected? Or even sure it has ink? 

- Bowshi -


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Most printers will feed index cards, from the specifications for this one, it appears that if they're 3x5 or larger, you're all set.

http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/c...hSpecsSupportAct&fcategoryid=239&modelid=9036


----------



## Raised Grain (Feb 27, 2006)

Go into "page setup". Select "special size". Type in your size.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

JohnWill said:


> Most printers will feed index cards, from the specifications for this one, it appears that if they're 3x5 or larger, you're all set.
> 
> http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/c...hSpecsSupportAct&fcategoryid=239&modelid=9036


 I did take a look at Canon's website and saw that exact page yesterday JohnWill ......and I set the cards in the place where the envelopes go.......I tried it both horizontal and vertical. I set the size to 3x5 (only it is converted to millimeters). The printer won't pick up the cards. I also had it set up by millimeters from the computer end (where you choose the printer settings). I'm thinking of trying to print the cards as envelopes....maybe that will work.

Bowshi: Yes I have ink.........and yes I have the correct printer selected 
Raised Grain: I already did that.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Strange. I have a cheap Brother HL-5140 laser printer, and I've printed index cards with no issues. I feed them through the envelope guides.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

JohnWill said:


> Strange. I have a cheap Brother HL-5140 laser printer, and I've printed index cards with no issues. I feed them through the envelope guides.


 Do you print them one by one, or put the whole pile there (like when you print envelopes)? And do you put them in the same position you would an envelope?

When I get to work tomorrow I'll see if I can figure it out. I'm sure its something simple I'm overlooking (in the set-up). I just ran out of time Friday and thought I'd try to figure it out this weekend before I go back tomorrow.


----------



## Raised Grain (Feb 27, 2006)

I hope I'm not overstepping my bounds here, being a new guy, but I've been using MS Publisher for over15 years on 4 different computers and 6 different printers. I've printed 
3x5 cards and 5x8 cards by just opening publisher in a full 8.5x11 page, opening "page setup", selecting "special size" typing in the size and orientation and never had a problem. Publisher determines the parameters of your print job. The only problems come if I load more than 4 or 5 cards at a time.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Ok.....I worked on this Monday for an hour and a half with no luck........well a little luck......the index cards were picked up and run through the printer......but, with no print on them. So, after battling with that I stopped to think about it some more. I tried moving the area of print around from Publisher's template choices. There was one choice that had it rignt at the top of the page in the middle. It still wouldn't print anything. I had the 
3x5 size indicated (like Raised Grain said) and everything should have worked but it didn't.
Weird?? It still seems as if the cards are running through before the print starts....if that makes sense. 

Raised Grain: When I typed the information I used the Index card template...........should I have used the full page? Index card or Full page? AND, do you put the cards in the slot used for envelopes?


----------



## Raised Grain (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes, I use the envelope side.
This is long but not knowing how much you need here it is from step one.

Open Publisher.
Chose blank publication.
Chose full page.
Click &#8220;File&#8221; (on menu bar).
Click &#8220;Page setup&#8221;.
Click &#8220;Special size&#8221;.
In &#8220;choose publication size&#8221; choose 3x5 index card.
Type in desired &#8220;width&#8221; 3&#8221; or 5&#8221;.
Type in desired &#8220;height&#8221; 3&#8221; or 5&#8221;.
Click OK.
If you are inserting text, click the &#8220;Text&#8221; button on the left menu bar and insert perameter box on the index card.
If you are inserting a text file or picture file, click &#8220;picture frame tool&#8221; button and insert perameter box on the index card.
Click &#8220;Insert&#8221; on top menu bar.
Click &#8220;Picture&#8221;.
Click &#8220;From file&#8221;.
Locate the picture or file on your computer and click it to highlight it.
Click &#8220;Insert&#8221;.
Resize and reposition inserted file on the index card.
Click &#8220;Print&#8221;.
Click &#8220;OK&#8221;
Voila
Another useful tip, if you plan to use this size card in the future, is to make a new folder on your hard drive called &#8220;Card&#8221; and save the document you made to it. Next time when you want to do this again, open this file, it saves doing all the setups over again.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Raised Grain.......I won't be able to work on my project until Friday.........I'm taking your detailed instructions to work with me and will try it just like you said. Thanks a bunch!!
I'll let you know if it worked Friday evening......wish me luck

By the way.....it has text and clip-art. Hopefully if I follow your instructions and line everything up it will print. 
The index card (when I finally get it printed) will have our company logo on the top (which is the clip art) and then text below that.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I opened a new document in Word, set the paper to 3x5 in landscape mode, adjusted the margins to a reasonable value, and printed an index card with no issue, right down the centerline using the envelope feed. Here's the settings I used for Office 2003.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

JohnWill said:


> I opened a new document in Word, set the paper to 3x5 in landscape mode, adjusted the margins to a reasonable value, and printed an index card with no issue, right down the centerline using the envelope feed. Here's the settings I used for Office 2003.


Wow.....thanks JohnWill.....I'll copy those too and take them to work with me tomorrow and try it. Keep your fingers crossed for me I'll let you know if it worked.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let us know, it should be a piece of cake.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Thanks for all of your help guys..........I did everything and then some. The computer knew what to do........ Its our printer that WILL NOT COOPERATE.  Since we needed the cards today, we went ahead and got AVERY 5388 (3 index cards to a page) which worked fine (a lot more expensive than the index cards at $2.00 per 200). We printed 150 cards that we needed by today with the AVERY product. 
I still want to mess with the printer some more and get those index cards printed.......maybe after the busy holiday season. I haven't given up yet, I just need more time to convice the printer to do what we want it to do.

So, for now.....this thread will be marked "To be continued".........


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm not sure we have one of those titles, let me check... Here it is. 

How's that?


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

JohnWill said:


> I'm not sure we have one of those titles, let me check... Here it is.
> 
> How's that?


 Thanks  Thats SO COOL JohnWill :up: I will solve this some day..........just not today


----------

